
Voting Machines vs Las Vegas Slots - petercooper
http://media3.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/graphic/2006/03/16/GR2006031600213.gif
======
mdasen
This is why I don't think electronic voting is doomed in the long run. It is
possible to create highly reliable, highly secure machines that are above
board. The industry just got dominated by sleazy companies who have cast a bad
light on the entire idea of electronic voting.

~~~
jhancock
"security is a process, not a product" - Bruce Schnieir

------
jackchristopher
Recently, I saw a presentation by an voting machine auditor.

Not only were they easily hackable but they found _porn_ on them.

------
KevBurnsJr
Interesting comparison.

